# Next Reading Academy



## underdod47

Does anyone have any info on the next Reading Academy? it was tentatively scheduled to start 9/22. but there may not have been enough recruits to start a class. Any information would be appreciated


----------



## 7costanza

Sorry I dont have any info, but how can they not have enough recruits, especially with all the other training facilities closing...what city is sending you..


----------



## robodope

Do they teach people to read?


----------



## 7costanza

Read ...why?


----------



## robodope

Sorry inside joke with a former grad on this board..Kid in his class who was doing their shirts forgot the Police hence everyone was walking around wearing shirts that said "Reading Academy" lol


----------



## 7costanza

Ok...I went back and read the posts like 5 times and couldnt figure out what you meant.. I went to get a massage one time and the girl had a shirt that said massage therapist.....I looked at it and said why does your shirt say massage the rapist ...


----------



## Guest

hahahahahahhahaaaa.


----------



## 94c

underdod47 said:


> Does anyone have any info on the next Reading Academy? it was tentatively scheduled to start 9/22. but there may not have been enough recruits to start a class. Any information would be appreciated


There will be no academies and no inservice training, until the *power struggle* that is going on subsides...


----------



## Guest

I'm going through Reading again if they bring Mike Andreas back !!!!!! LMFAO.


----------



## RookiePO

Is it true North Reading is schedule for January 09?


----------



## tomahawk

I don't know about North Reading, but the next class at Reading is projected to start on January 26.

http://www.mass.gov/?pageID=eopsterminal&&L=7&L0=Home&L1=Funding+%26+Training+Opportunities&L2=Law+Enforcement&L3=Training+and+Courses&L4=Municipal+Police+Training+Committee&L5=MPTC+Training+Programs&L6=Basic+Recruit&sid=Eeops&b=terminalcontent&f=mptc_basic_recruit_schedule_new&csid=Eeops


----------

